# Goldies successes?



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

I have been looking through the goldies thread to see if ANYONE has been successful.  I am now 45 and very depressed about age and running out of time by the end of this year.

I need to be reassured I'm not completely wasting my time and money at IM Barcelona.  Using DE with ICSI.

freda


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Freda - dont give up hope.

I can not answer your question, but have friends who have conceived naturally at the age of 43....so there must be hope for some of us!

Sculleyx


----------



## Rice cake (Aug 31, 2004)

freda-I think you will have a good chance with donor eggs.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Freda,
Age is not really an issue with donor eggs, as it is the egg quality that reduces your chances of success, and your egg quality declines with age.

Good luck ! 

Lx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Freda,

There is a girl on another site who is now 44 and she is 5 months pregnant following 3 IVF cycles (all short protocol).  My local nurses sister had 8 rounds of IVf then gave up at 44 and last year age 45 found herself pregnant (natural conception) and age 46 has a bouncing baby girl.  Also another friend who is a nurse locally has a 51 year old who fell pregnant naturally and delivered a boy a few months ago.

So, it does happen - never give up and I have been told with donor eggs you have up to a 50% chance of being successful - that's pretty amazing.

Nuala


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks girls - I needed to hear (read) that.
freda


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi freda 
i posted on the bun in the oven thread about the same thing - i asked if anyone concieved using own eggs over 44 - a big fat silence  came back.
I am going to try one last time with my own eggs and then once with donor eggs - then i m afraid i have to say enufs enuf.

But all the girls are right - there is a fantastic success rate with donor eggs. Have you chosen your donor yet. What will sway you to pick a particular woman. for me it would be blood group height and appearrance. 
Wishing you  lots of luck
sooze


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

hi sooze
All my attempts have already been with DE. IM chooses for us except matching characteristics and blood group.
freda


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

sori freda didnt realise you were using DE. i will keep my fingers crossed for you. Do you mean that they gave you a choice of women and you choose based on colouring and blood group. I have a rare blood group wonder how that would work.
Have you deceided if you will tell any child - i dont think i will but thats very open at the moment. A good friend of mine told her youngest daughter that she wasnt her husbands child and its done untold damage. sometimes its best not to know - yet at the same time its the childs right. Sorry for rambling on..
Love
Sooze


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

hi sooze
no need to apologise.  When I say all, I mean all this year, 4 attempts in all, including one FET.

That's why they try to match blood group in case you decide not to tell the child.  They don't offer you a choice, they just try to find a good match.  When they've found you a donor, they tell you her age, hair colour, eye colour, height etc.  I guess at that time you can refuse, but its a bit late then cos you've been synchronized.

I think if you are going to tell the child, then it has to be done at an early age.  Thats just my opinion though. 
freda


----------

